# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  5 địa danh quyến rũ ở Trung Quốc 'đến không muốn về' ngay gần Việt Nam

## hangnt

*Bạn có thể dễ dàng đến các danh thắng này nhưng sẽ 'khó về' bởi đã trót mê đắm cảnh sắc và ẩm thực nơi đây.*

Du lịch Trung Quốc luôn là thách thức với phượt thủ bởi rào cản ngôn ngữ và quãng đường di chuyển thường rất xa. Nhưng bù lại, đất nước tỷ dân lại sở hữu nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh nên thơ, hùng vĩ xứng đáng cho bạn "đánh liều" thử thách. Dưới đây là 5 địa danh được đánh giá là không quá xa Việt Nam và đang thu hút nhiều khách Việt. 

*Phượng Hoàng cổ trấn - Trương Gia Giới*

Mới được để mắt cách đây hơn một năm nhưng cụm địa điểm Phượng Hoàng cổ trấn - Trương Gia Giới (thuộc tỉnh Hồ Nam, Trung Quốc) đã tạo ra một "làn sóng đổ bộ" của du khách Việt Nam. Các công ty du lịch cũng lập tức mở bán tour đến hai điểm đến này với giá phải chăng và bán khá chạy. Còn đối với khách du lịch tự túc, ngay cả khi có rào cản ngôn ngữ thì với các bài review quá chi tiết, nhiều người vẫn tự tin đến với "xứ sở không tiếng Anh" này.



Phượng Hoàng cổ trấn vẫn giữ được độ hot đối với du khách Việt Nam. Ảnh: Nguyên Chi
Bất kể xuân hạ thu đông, Phượng Hoàng cổ trấn cũng rất nên thơ. Thị trấn cổ hơn 1.000 năm tuổi nằm bên dòng sông Đà giang, sở hữu những nét rất riêng, chiều lòng được hết thảy du khách. Phía bên trong thành cổ thì tĩnh mịch, chậm rãi, phía bên kia sông lại nhộn nhịp tấp nập, ban ngày thì yên ả, ban đêm lại xập xình tiếng nhạc của các quán bar. 

Thành phố Trương Gia Giới cách Phượng Hoàng khoảng 400 km. Nơi đây có công viên Thiên Môn Sơn và công viên quốc gia Trương Gia Giới rất rộng lớn - nơi có cây cầu kính khổng lồ và địa điểm bối cảnh của phim Avatar.

Từ Hà Nội, bạn bắt tàu hoặc đi xe khách sang Nam Ninh (Trung Quốc) rồi đi tàu đêm đến Trương Gia Giới một cách dễ dàng.

*Đại Lý - Lệ Giang - Shangrila*

Trước khi Phượng Hoàng trở nên nổi tiếng thì Đại Lý - Lệ Giang (tỉnh Vân Nam) là cái tên được khách Việt nhắc đến nhiều nhất ở phía Nam Trung Quốc. Lệ Giang là một thành phố cổ kính được UNESSCO công nhận là Di sản văn hóa thế giới. Nhiều người từng đi cả Phượng Hoàng cổ trấn lẫn Lệ Giang thì nhận xét rằng cảnh đẹp và bản sắc văn hóa của người dân địa phương ở Lệ Giang có phần nổi bật, độc đáo hơn.

Cụm địa danh Đại Lý - Lệ Giang - Shangrila thường được dân du lịch kết hợp bởi chúng cách không quá xa nhau, giao thông tương đối thuận tiện. Trong đó, Lệ Giang là điểm nhấn đặc sắc nhất. Bạn có thể ghé qua những trấn cổ với nhiều mái ngói màu ghi nằm san sát, nối tiếp nhau, những con ngõ lát đá bên cạnh dòng kênh nhỏ; hoặc leo ngọn núi quanh năm tuyết phủ Ngọc Long Tuyết Sơn.

Đại Lý lại dành cho fan của phim kiếm hiệp, đặc biệt là những ai trót mê chàng Đoàn Dự của Thiên Long Bát bộ. Nhiều công trình kiến trúc đặc sắc còn bảo tồn tốt đến ngày nay trong đó có thành cổ Đại Lý.



Thành cổ Lệ Giang đẹp quyến rũ cả ngày lẫn đêm. Ảnh: livetradingnews
Shangrila là một huyện thuộc châu tự trị dân tộc Tạng Địch Khánh có tên chính thức là Trung Điện, thường gợi nhắc đến một thánh địa tâm linh xa xôi nhưng đây cũng là tên gọi vừa được chính phủ Trung Quốc đặt cho nơi này. Nằm ở độ cao 3200 m so với mực nước biển, Shangri-la chính là nơi bắt đầu của thế giới người Tạng rộng lớn. Nơi đây không chỉ có phong cảnh hùng vĩ, mà còn có nền văn hóa đặc sắc, đa dạng của nhiều dân tộc khác nhau cùng sinh sống.

Từ Việt Nam đi Lệ Giang khá vất vả và cũng có nhiều sự lựa chọn. Bạn có thể đi đường bộ qua đường Lào Cai - Côn Minh, từ Côn  Minh mua vé tàu đi Lệ Giang hoặc Đại Lý (cách 190 km). Hoặc bạn có thể bay tới Thành Đô, sau đó đi tàu tới Phàn Chí Hóa và đi xe bus tới Lệ Giang. Cách khác, bạn có thể bay tới Shangrila trước (quá cảnh ở Quảng Châu) sau đó mới tham quan Lệ Giang, Đại Lý, Côn Minh.

*Quảng Châu - Thâm Quyến*

Quảng Châu (thuộc tỉnh Quảng Đông) khá quen thuộc với người Việt nhưng ít được xem như địa danh để du lịch mà chủ yếu được biết tới là địa điểm "đánh hàng" của các shop thời trang, nội thất, đồ gia dụng. Quảng Châu là đô thị phát triển thứ 3 ở Trung Quốc - chỉ sau Bắc Kinh, Thượng Hải, do vậy, rất lý tưởng cho những ai muốn tới đây để mua sắm cá nhân, tham quan, khám phá thành phố hiện đại.



Tàu điện kính trong suốt trên đỉnh tháp Canton mang lại trải nghiệm ngoạn mục. Ảnh: Nguyên Chi
Ngoài những chợ bán buôn, thành phố này có nhiều trung tâm thương mại lớn với hầu hết các thương hiệu nổi tiếng. Chợ bán lẻ cũng xuất hiện ở bất cứ đâu từ ga tàu điện ngầm, nhà ga, nhà chờ xe bus, phố đi bộ chợ đêm... với mẫu mã và kiểu dáng đa dạng. Đồ ăn ở Quảng Châu được đánh giá là ngon nhất trong nền ẩm thực Trung Hoa từ cổ chí kim nên bạn có thể thỏa sức ăn vặt. Khẩu vị của người Quảng Đông cũng khá gần với người Việt nên rất dễ ăn. Quảng Châu cũng có một số địa điểm tham quan nhưng ít được khách Việt quan tâm như núi Bạch Vân, du thuyền trên sông Châu Giang, đảo Sa Diện, nhà tưởng niệm Tôn Trung Sơn, tàu điện trong suốt trên đỉnh tháp Canton...

Thâm Quyến cách Quảng Châu khoảng 100 km, bạn có thể trải nghiệm loại tàu cao tốc đi chưa tới 30 phút, rất hiện đại và sạch sẽ. Thâm Quyến không phải là thành phố du lịch nhưng cũng rất lý tưởng để mua sắm. Nguồn hàng ít hơn Quảng Châu nhưng giá bán lẻ có phần rẻ hơn. Đến đây, bạn không thể bỏ qua công viên Cửa sổ thế giới, nơi mô phỏng tất cả những kỳ quan nổi tiếng với tỷ lệ mini.

Hai thành phố này rất hiện đại nên ngay cả không biết tiếng Trung bạn vẫn có thể tự tin đi lại bằng tàu điện ngầm. Từ Việt Nam, bạn có thể bay thẳng sang Quảng Châu với giá vé khá rẻ.

*Hong Kong*

Không phải bàn nhiều về độ nổi tiếng của điểm đến này đối với du khách Việt Nam. Đặc khu hành chính Hong Kong luôn là nơi được khách Việt yêu thích hàng đầu ở Trung Quốc. Mặc dù phải xin visa riêng với điều kiện khó khăn hơn visa Trung Quốc đôi chút nhưng nó không gây trở ngại cho những người đã trót đem lòng yêu phim TVB và những bữa trà chiều dim sum ngon khó tả.



Những con phố náo nhiệt, sặc sỡ ánh đèn làm nên đặc trưng của Hong Kong. Ảnh: Nguyên Chi
Đến Hong Kong, bạn sẽ được thỏa mãn hầu hết những nhu cầu từ ăn đến chơi, từ tham quan đến mua sắm. Đây cũng là nơi duy nhất ở Trung Quốc mà bạn hoàn toàn có thể sử dụng tiếng Anh một cách dễ dàng với người bản xứ, đi mua sắm hoặc khi khám phá thành phố. Ấm thực Hong Kong mang đậm hương vị Quảng Đông nên không hề khó ăn. Hong Kong cũng là thiên đường mua sắm với hàng hóa bạt ngàn từ mọi chủng loại.

Cảnh sắc ở xứ Hương Cảng cũng khá phong phú, từ biển, đảo đến núi non, làng chài... Đến đây, bạn nhất định phải thử qua tất cả các loại hình giao thông thú vị ở thành phố náo nhiệt này như xe điện cổ, tàu điện ngầm, xe bus, phà vượt biển...

Tuy nhiên, giá cả ở Hong Kong không hề rẻ, thậm chí được coi là thuộc diện đắt nhất ở châu Á. Một chuyến đi Hong Kong sẽ tiêu tốn kha khá hầu bao của bạn nhưng quả thật rất xứng đáng. 

*Quế Lâm - Dương Sóc*

Trước đây, Quế Lâm (tỉnh Quảng Tây) thường chỉ xuất hiện trong các tour du lịch. Nhưng khi khách du lịch Việt tới điểm trung chuyển Nam Ninh (để đi Phượng Hoàng cổ trấn) ngày một nhiều thì cụm Quế Lâm - Dương Sóc trở nên quen thuộc hơn. Bởi lẽ, từ Nam Ninh, bạn chỉ cần bắt một chuyến tàu cao tốc là có thể tới được thành phố Quế Lâm - một trong những thành phố trọng điểm phát triển du lịch ở Trung Quốc.


Ấn tượng với hình ảnh những thửa ruộng bậc thang và dãy núi trập trùng bên dòng sông uốn lượn, Quế Lâm vừa giống vùng Tây Bắc lại có nét giống Ninh Bình. Vào mùa nước đổ, những thửa ruộng loang loáng nước phản chiếu sắc trời, hay vào mùa lúa chín, hai bên bờ sông được nhuộm màu vàng xa tít tận chân trời. Bạn không thể bỏ qua các địa điểm như ruộng bậc thang Long Tích, sông Li (nơi xuất hiện trên tờ 20 tệ), núi Vòi Voi, "hai sông bốn hồ" - thương hiệu của Quế Lâm, hang Bạc, Nhật Nguyệt song tháp, xem show của Trương Nghệ Mưu... Dương Sóc cách Quế Lâm không xa, đến với nơi này, bạn hãy ghé qua những con phố cổ, phố ẩm thực.

Từ Hà Nội, bạn đi tàu liên vận hoặc ô tô sang Nam Ninh, sau đó, nhanh nhất là bắt tàu cao tốc (khoảng 3h) đến Quế Lâm, sau đó đi bus đến các địa điểm còn lại.

Theo ngoisao       

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------

